# Predict Rondos season



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Rondo is going to be getting a lot of minuets now. How do you guys think he will do this season?


I believe he should be 13-9 player this season. This kid as a lot of talent, but he has too much talent around him to go more than that.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

11ppg/7apg/4rpg/1.5-2spg/2topg


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

13-9 is asking a lot. Only three guys in the NBA averaged nine a night last season. Nash, Deron Williams, and Kidd. Chris Paul was close. Those guys are the dominant ball handlers on their teams and the entire offense runs through them. Rondo won't be that here. He'll grab his share of Delonte Specials (passing to the open guy ten feet away), but I don't think he'll hit nine a night.

The 11-7 and four boards prediction looks good to me. Either way, we have a terrific young talent on our hands.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Rondo has a very nice year for a rookie under his belt. And now he gets to play with Pierce, Ray, and KG on the floor. Has to be one of the happiest PG's in the league. I agree that 9 a night is high, but Rondo should have an excellent season. I think agoo's 11-7 is fair, and he may even put up more points. He will be open, often. We'll see if he's improved on his outside shot, and he is not afraid to take it to the hole.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

I don't see him scoring in double figures with the guns the C's can put on the floor. I figure he'll average more assist than points. My guess would be 8 points/10 assists/5 rebounds/3 steals. I'm also going to predict at least 2 triple doubles for Rondo this season!

I'm not going to predict his turnover totals cause they should be ridiculously low but you never know. When you look at who will be on the floor with him you have to figure that the passes he will be making this year will be much easier than last year. Garnett, Pierce, and Allen can't all be double-teamed at the same time so somebody should have a good passing angle and will catch the pass if its there. Even Perkins has good hands for a guy his size so as long as Rondo doesn't get sloppy with his passes he should have a killer assist to turnover ratio.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

12/8.5/4/2


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> 11ppg/7apg/4rpg/1.5-2spg/2topg



7apg is kinda low, but i just figured that garnett would take some assists away...with a great passer like garnett, i'm sure the celtics will run some sets that depend on garnett's passing...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

As big a fan of Rondo and this team as I am - I doubt he'll be a 10 assist guy.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

10 ppg 8-8.5 apg 6-6.5 rpg 2 spg 2.5 to/g


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I think a lot of people are missing something here.

Averaging 8.5 apg a night would make him top five in assists and put him up there with Nash, Williams, Kidd, Paul, and Baron Davis. The first four are the dominant ball-handlers on their teams. Davis is to a lesser extent than the first four, but his team scored ridiculous points a night.

Rondo should be able to hit seven. He won't be much higher than that because Garnett and Pierce will be doing a lot of the passing and controling of the offense.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

agoo101284 said:


> I think a lot of people are missing something here.
> 
> Averaging 8.5 apg a night would make him top five in assists and put him up there with Nash, Williams, Kidd, Paul, and Baron Davis. The first four are the dominant ball-handlers on their teams. Davis is to a lesser extent than the first four, but his team scored ridiculous points a night.
> 
> Rondo should be able to hit seven. He won't be much higher than that because Garnett and Pierce will be doing a lot of the passing and controling of the offense.



+1

exactly...


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

10/7/3/1.7


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Knowing Rajon, and his shot, I am going to say he will avg 8ppg/8apg. I also think he may avg between 4 and 5 rbs a game.

I still expect the Celtics to try and find another PG too. Hopefully Rajon is in a gym in Louisville shooting a lot... with a coach that knows how to shoot.

Edit: Speaking of Rondo's shooting form, have any of you read the article at the redsarmy.com website about it. Here's the link if you are interested. http://www.redsarmy.com/rondojumper.htm


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

9ppg/4rpg/6.5apg/2spg

Hopefully he can do me one better than my expectations.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> 9ppg/4rpg/6.5apg/2spg


Most realistic so far.

How does he expect to score?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> 9ppg/4rpg/6.5apg/2spg
> 
> Hopefully he can do me one better than my expectations.


:cheers:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think he will have a good statistical year. He will be out there for his defense. In order to average a lot of assists the ball must be in his hand mos of the time and I just don't see that happening.

My guess is something like 8/4/4 with maybe 1.5 steals per game.


----------



## Basketball (May 24, 2006)

8 ppg
5.5 apg
4 rpg
2 spg
2 topg


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

7 ppg, 5 apg, 3 rpg, 1.5 spg.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I don't care about the stats for any of our players. Obviously, Rondo won't average more than 6 or 7 assists, but he will have a good season. He's a player.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

He'll get his points from having his guy doubling on Pierce and Allen. I see him doing a lot of slashing to the hoop to get passes from Pierce and KG.

I've realized in this thread that I am sounding like Allen will be a black hole. That's not quite the case, but I see him doing a lot more catch and shoot with Pierce and KG doing more of the set up work.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> He'll get his points from having his guy doubling on Pierce and Allen. I see him doing a lot of slashing to the hoop to get passes from Pierce and KG.


But he won't be able to get to the hoop because teams will begin to do what they did to Parker before he developed a respectable jumper - clog the lane. Seriously, his man will be giving him three feet of cushion. I don't care who you are, getting into the lane when your man has that much time to react is incredibly difficult. And it's not like he's going to be able to actually make defenses pay for double teaming anyone; he can't catch and shoot.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Let them clog the lane--Rondo is so quick they will have to help out...who are they going to clog it with? Their PF? He'll be 17 feet away on Garnett. Their SG? Allen buries the kickout. Same w/Pierce's man. That's the whole point.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Do you remember in the playoffs all the way up until last year that good defenses were able to absolutely neutralize Tony Parker, someone who is ten times better at getting to the hoop than Rondo?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Ten times better? Rondo may not have been able to get to the hoops w/Kevinn Pinckney, Gerald Green, Perk and Scal on the floor with him, but let's see now. You'll pick your poison with this team.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Rondo averaged 3.8 apg playing 23.5 mpg on a crappy team. I see no reason he can't double that. I'm sure he'll be playing at least 10 more minutes per game if we don't get another PG. Besides the 3 main guys, he'll have Eddie House and possibly Reggie Miller to pass to as well. 

People who say he won't be able to get to the hoop apparently didn't watch him last season. He got to the hoop on a regular basis, even when nobody on the other team had to worry about the other guys on the floor. The problem was he mostly passed the ball once he got there even if it would have been an uncontested shot. Now that people will be concentrating on the other guys, Rondo needs to finish more often. I think he started doing that more toward the end of the season.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Rondo's a bad finisher, always has been and probably always will be. He's just soft. But no biggie, he contributes fine in other aspects.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

11ppg, 6 ast, 3 reb, 1 stl, 2 to


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

9 Ppg, 6-7 Apg, 4-5 Rpg, ~ 1.8 Spg, 2-2.5 To Pg


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think 10/7 is a realistic expectation, which he could either do slightly better or worse then depending on minutes.

maybe not direct assists but the most important part of rondos offense this season will be getting the ball up the court safely, limiting turnovers and giving it off to pp/ray/kg to initiate the offense.

D which you cant really predict stats for will be a major contribution from him, and allow him to cover some of the smaller shooting guards who might go off on allen (gordon, arenas etc)


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

8ppg, 3rpg, 5 apg, 2.5-3 spg, 3 topg

I think he's scoring, rebounds and assists will be down due how well the new three does all of these things and how much the offense will run throught them. I do think he'll be on the floor a lot and has the opportunity to be a top 5 steals guy in this league given enough minutes.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Delonte West fits in with this current crew a lot better than Rondo does.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

yep i agree with WhoDaBest23 - seems like a good estimation


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Delonte West fits in with this current crew a lot better than Rondo does.


How?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Causeway said:


> How?


He's more likely to just pass it ten feet to his left or right to hit Pierce or Allen.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Rondo can pass - that's not as issue.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

What was West's biggest shortcoming as a one? His inability to create for others. Which is also Rondo's biggest talent (arguably vs. his defense).

The thing is, this set of guys doesn't need a guard who dominates the ball. A guy who can just bring it up and pass it off to Pierce or Allen is all that's needed. He's also a guy who, unlike Rondo, will make defenses pay for doubling off him. An ideal one-guard to accompany the Pierce/Garnett/Allen trio is one who can knock down shots and play defense. West did that and brought other intangibles along. He was a great hustle player.

I'm not slamming Rondo, because he's going to be the better player, and if it came down to trading West or Rondo, Ainge obviously made the right move there. But right now, Rondo needs the ball in his hands to be an effective player. And the more time it's in his hands, it's not in Pierce's/Allen's/Garnett's. A guy who can play off the ball, stick the jumper, and force defenses to shoot straight on those three guys (West) is far more suited to this team than a guy who can create well.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

With Garnett, Allen and Pierce, I'm not so sure about that. 
A good floor general who creates for others is perfect for this scenario.

Rondo had a great rookie year. People WILL be doubling down on the Terror Trio above, he'll get more open looks. 
He didn't exactly play crappy defense last year, and he was 10th in the NBA for steals in his rookie year. 
What I like the most about him is that he got stronger all of last year. 
And Danny just gave him extreme motivation in the form of great team mates.
Whoever said Rondo is the happiest PG in the NBA is exactly right! 
My prediction: 9ppg, 7apg, 4rpg, 2-3 spg.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I'm definitely not saying Rondo can't defend. That's not how I meant my post.

But with three proven legitimate #1 options on the floor at the same time - the fact is the ball just won't be in his hands that often. We know how Pierce creates offense - through himself. The offense has been running through him for years now. He's not the kind of player to stand around while someone else creates or work off the ball. He's at his best when the basketball is in his hands - so you aren't taking it out of his to put it in Rondo's. That's stupid. Allen can play well off the ball, but he too is used to having the basketball in his hands. Garnett is at his best fifteen feet from the hoop where he can do anything with it. 

The bottom line is, there's only one ball to go around. And there's three guys who are #1 options. It makes no sense to take the ball out of these guys' hands and have it in Rondo's. But the really key part of this is that the Celtics need a guy at the one who can make defenses pay for doubling any of Allen/Pierce/Garnett. Rajon Rondo recently was outshot (quite badly, I might add) by Doc's son after practice. We're talking about a guy who shot under 30% from outside five feet last year. A guy who has the worst jump shot of any guard in the NBA. He simply can't make defenses pay for doubling any of the three.

Rondo will be better than West. Ainge made the right call. But the best guy for the point would be a guy like Kirk Hinrich. And West is a lot closer to that than Rondo.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i know what you're saying. i agree completely and last time i said something like that a couple of the posters here jumped on me. good to know i'm not alone.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

He has no excuse if he manages 2 average less than 6 assist per game. With three big options 2 try and make a play with every time he touches the ball. We just need 2 hope he stays smart and plays controlled. I hope he gets that jumper going so he can add some scoring.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

i agree that delonte _might_ be the better fit for this new team...and i also agree that i would rather have rondo. nothing too controversial in that statement....it's true, IMHO


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Too bad we can't trade for someone like Luther Head.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Kirk Hinrich would be my first choice. Give Paxson everything we got left that isn't Allen/Pierce/Garnett, haha. Rondo + anyone else + picks.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Hinrich was extended at about 48M over five years on a declining rate [from memory]. He's too expensive.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Too expensive for us to trade for, or too expensive to have? Because if Ainge could get Hinrich in green I'd work three jobs for twenty years to pay his salary for a day.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Both, actually.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Oh well. Can keep dreaming.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> What was West's biggest shortcoming as a one? His inability to create for others. Which is also Rondo's biggest talent (arguably vs. his defense).
> 
> The thing is, this set of guys doesn't need a guard who dominates the ball. A guy who can just bring it up and pass it off to Pierce or Allen is all that's needed. He's also a guy who, unlike Rondo, will make defenses pay for doubling off him. An ideal one-guard to accompany the Pierce/Garnett/Allen trio is one who can knock down shots and play defense. West did that and brought other intangibles along. He was a great hustle player.
> 
> I'm not slamming Rondo, because he's going to be the better player, and if it came down to trading West or Rondo, Ainge obviously made the right move there. But right now, Rondo needs the ball in his hands to be an effective player. And the more time it's in his hands, it's not in Pierce's/Allen's/Garnett's. A guy who can play off the ball, stick the jumper, and force defenses to shoot straight on those three guys (West) is far more suited to this team than a guy who can create well.


Makes sense. Although I am salivating to see what Rondo can do with Pierce, Ray and KG on the floor.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> Too bad we can't trade for someone like Luther Head.


He is, thankfully, available with Steve Francis newly arrived in Houston. I'm not sure how Boston could land him, though (Tony Allen for Head would work, but Boston would also need to get someone like Bonzi to back up the 2/3).


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Rondo has his own car. Who else can say that? 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ar-Pts3PG50"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ar-Pts3PG50" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Airball Master (Aug 19, 2007)

Rondo will not be traded.. thats for sure. Don't know why people are coming up with situations.


----------

